# REGAL LESS POPULAR???



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

I DONT SEE MANY REGALS ON HERE JUST WONDERING WHY? ME PERSONALLY THINK THE REGAL IS THE BEST OF THE G BODIES? WANT TO HEAR YOUR GUYS OPIONS


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

I used ta love my Regal, they are up there w/the best....i'd take another 87 any day!! :yes:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

have owned quite a few regals, also see them as the best g-body offered back then.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

They suck /topic


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

they are the best Gbodies imho ... 

for what thats worth LOL ..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*go to post ur rides n you'll find "regal fest".....*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

payfred said:


>


Clean ASS regal,,seen it locally at firme estilo show :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

the only g bodys worth a shit are euro cuttys and LS montes


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

touchdowntodd said:


> they are the best Gbodies imho ...
> 
> for what thats worth LOL ..


X2 and I see them all over on here but not as much at shows or the streets. I see more cutlass's than anything over the past couple years.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> Clean ASS regal,,seen it locally at firme estilo show :thumbsup:


That is where I took the pic


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

ya i see cuttys everywhere and montes but not many regals glad i picked mine up :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I loved regals back in the early to mid 90's. Had at least 10 of them. I loved updating the headers and taillights to 84-87 and loved to get the rare 87 grill on the nose. 
My first plaqued USO car back in 95 was a regal on double gold Dana's .....nice ass car but would not be plaque able to today's club standards lolol


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I like Regals, 87 is my favorite.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

I LOVE 80'S ONLY!!


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

as the the g bodies era? or just the year 80 ?


----------



## seth9110 (Mar 28, 2012)

So cool!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I loved my clean 87 Regal!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Cutlass > Regal


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

littlerascle59 said:


> Cutlass > Regal


brad gon b mad brah


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye euro monte's, cutlass>>regal


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Cutlass > Regal


^^^ yup


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

My second car was an 85 Regal limited. I loved that car.


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Here's my 87 Regal one this came with the opera lights and fender lights


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

*I LIKE THE REGAL BODYS..CUTTY BODYS ARE UGLY...REGALZ TO THE TOP...*:h5:


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

aztlan_d said:


> Here's my 87 Regal one this came with the opera lights and fender lights


clean regal homie like the LA badge on the grill ha ha


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

love my 87 limited with a 42 moon roof..


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Dam my first lowrider was a 84 regal and love them. I got a 62 impala project but will never hate on regals like a lot impala owners. I honestly don't know what makes them do that.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> I loved regals back in the early to mid 90's. Had at least 10 of them. I loved updating the headers and taillights to 84-87 and loved to get the rare 87 grill on the nose.
> My first plaqued USO car back in 95 was a regal on double gold Dana's .....nice ass car but would not be plaque able to today's club standards lolol


Why not?


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Cuttys all the way! Them gold things are coming off soon as am done with the mechanical work!stocks are going back on with a 3 or 2inch drop


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

drivebye said:


> Cuttys all the way! Them gold things are coming off soon as am done with the mechanical work!stocks are going back on with a 3 or 2inch drop


:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> View attachment 460602
> love my 87 limited with a 42 moon roof..
> View attachment 460603


bad ass i havr t tops on mine


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bones 87 said:


> bad ass i havr t tops on mine


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bones 87 said:


> clean regal homie like the LA badge on the grill ha ha


Thanks homie. Lol yea homie had to put it on there. But its coming out a lot cleaner this year homie its getting a new paint job and chrome undies this year.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Why not?


Oh not the fact that it's a regal ... I meant the quality of my build wouldnt be plaque worthy today. Interior was a factory leather power pillowy buckets(yes factory from another regal) but it was about a 6/10. Setup was sloppy, nothing done in engine comp . No undies at all. Nice paint and Dayton's though


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Regal by far the best GBODY. best body lines sexiest grill


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> Oh not the fact that it's a regal ... I meant the quality of my build wouldnt be plaque worthy today. Interior was a factory leather power pillowy buckets(yes factory from another regal) but it was about a 6/10. Setup was sloppy . *No undies* at all. Nice paint and Dayton's though


:wow: dirty surrey girl Regal right there


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

binky79 said:


> Regal by far the best GBODY. best body lines sexiest grill


For me bink, I evolved into liking the euro headlight look of cutlass and luxury sport...the euro lacs were coming in too around 95-96. This was like new age lowriding.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

manu samoa said:


> For me bink, I evolved into liking the euro headlight look of cutlass and luxury sport...the euro lacs were coming in too around 95-96. This was like new age lowriding.


i hear ya. Have never been a cutty fan just doesnt do anything for me. i like the Luxury sport front end espically on a elco conversion


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> the only g bodys worth a shit are euro cuttys and LS montes


Homies right,1987 Cuttys & LS Monties at least offered you the options of ordering the Euro pakage,Regals nada.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Oh not the fact that it's a regal ... I meant the quality of my build wouldnt be plaque worthy today. Interior was a factory leather power pillowy buckets(yes factory from another regal) but it was about a 6/10. Setup was sloppy, nothing done in engine comp . No undies at all. Nice paint and Dayton's though


Jaja thought cause it was a regal. But we all start some where right!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Jaja thought cause it was a regal. But we all start some where right!


Lol for sure homie.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> Oh not the fact that it's a regal ... I meant the quality of my build wouldnt be plaque worthy today. Interior was a factory leather power pillowy buckets(yes factory from another regal) but it was about a 6/10. Setup was sloppy, nothing done in engine comp . No undies at all. Nice paint and Dayton's though


Oh I was tripping out.jaja. but we all had to start somewhere and atleast you had Daytons!!!


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Oops double post.mybad.


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

MONSTERGATE1 said:


> Homies right,1987 Cuttys & LS Monties at least offered you the options of ordering the Euro pakage,Regals nada.


Yea sir nothing compares to an 87 regal.


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

They ain't worth much money.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

ss63panic said:


> They ain't worth much money.


C'mon bro, 75 % of lowrider cars ain't worth much money. Even after they're built.


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> C'mon bro, 75 % of lowrider cars ain't worth much money. Even after they're built.


:nosad: YUP ITS SAD


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

aztlan_d said:


> Thanks homie. Lol yea homie had to put it on there. But its coming out a lot cleaner this year homie its getting a new paint job and chrome undies this year.


ORALE WHAT COLOR SCHEME YOU GOING WITH? IM TRYING TO GET MINE RUNNING CHERRY THEN GONNA HIT THE PAINT


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

manu samoa said:


> C'mon bro, 75 % of lowrider cars ain't worth much money. Even after they're built.



It's true. But as a car to sart off low riding they ain't bad.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

payfred said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Reminds me of mine with them fender lights before I sold it over seas. Mine had a sunroof with bucket seats, floor shifter, with a digital dash, and digital ac/heater control all factory. Closetest thing I've found to it is a national or GNX. Regret selling it but times were tough and the offer was reasonable


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

They're not as popular because they are getting old. You can't find a cherry one cheap anymore.


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

A REGAL CANT BE FUKED WITH. BUT GOT TO AGREE THE LS GOT A TIGHT ASS BODY STYLE....THATS Y I GOT AN LOVE BOTH............:biggrin:


----------



## POZOLE1ER (Nov 30, 2010)

my opinion regals body just flows!! looks beautiful when laying on the floor!uffin:


----------



## 1980REGAL! (Apr 10, 2012)

I LOVE THE REGALS I OWN A 1980 REGAL, DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE MONTE CARLOS TOO BUT IT'S SO DAMN HARD TO FIND PARTS FOR MY YEAR IT'S ANNOYING, BUY IN MY OPINION I WOULDNT CHANGE MY REGAL FOR ANYTHING!

BUICK4LIFE.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

1980REGAL! said:


> I LOVE THE REGALS I OWN A 1980 REGAL, DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE MONTE CARLOS TOO BUT IT'S SO DAMN HARD TO FIND PARTS FOR MY YEAR IT'S ANNOYING, BUY IN MY OPINION I WOULDNT CHANGE MY REGAL FOR ANYTHING!
> 
> BUICK4LIFE.


Not even aftermarket parts?


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

NOTHING LIKE TURBO CHARGED REGAL NOW THAT'S THE SHIT 86-87 INNERCOOLED


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I want a 97 with 87 taillights and a Euro front clip and a 09 regal frame swap


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Ragtop Ted said:


> They're not as popular because they are getting old. You can't find a cherry one cheap anymore.


That's not true


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Ese Caqui said:


> I want a 97 with 87 taillights and a Euro front clip and a 09 regal frame swap


 That's just weird


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Bones 87 said:


> ORALE WHAT COLOR SCHEME YOU GOING WITH? IM TRYING TO GET MINE RUNNING CHERRY THEN GONNA HIT THE PAINT


There she is homie all painted


----------



## LSANDOVAL006 (Feb 7, 2007)

Regals all day any day!!!!!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Oh not the fact that it's a regal ... I meant the quality of my build wouldnt be plaque worthy today. Interior was a factory leather power pillowy buckets(yes factory from another regal) but it was about a 6/10. Setup was sloppy, nothing done in engine comp . No undies at all. Nice paint and Dayton's though


Yeah, I heard in the 90s You were on point as fuck if you had juice and spokes.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

i love regals mite be crazy but i perfer a g-body rather than a impala not sayin impalas arent nice i just love g-bodies and regals are gettin harder to come by they were all used as throw away hoppers back in the day n now are gettin scarce to find one in good condition shit i dont see many in the wrecking yard anymore either


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> There she is homie all painted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

verde said:


> GoodTimes4Life said:
> 
> 
> > There she is homie all painted
> ...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I see no love for the GPs whatsoever, which really have a nice frontend.
I think theyre all cool btw, the bodies are dead on similar, only real diffs are front and rear ends.

As for regals i really like Paco Primero's early model.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

78 Monte is #1 for me, the 87 Regal is #2 and 87 l/s Monte. I dont under stand why people hate on gbodys. Theyre damn good looking cars in my opinion.


----------



## low 1 (Sep 26, 2007)

the 87 monte had the euro front and nice curves, the 87 cutty also had just the front euro.and no other change:dunno: the ls monte fell short of of crap when they did the interior, all plastic dash :thumbsdown: no luxury there.the Regal by far has the sweetest interior, dash ,and plush pillow seat pattern. just my opinion. and I have owned them all . the regal is the coupe de ville's little brother :thumbsup:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Its all about what u like and your confidence will show in your ride


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> There she is homie all painted


nice!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Dam my first lowrider was a 84 regal and love them. I got a 62 impala project but will never hate on regals like a lot impala owners. I honestly don't know what makes them do that.


A true rider never hates on any car .


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I see no love for the GPs whatsoever, which really have a nice frontend.
> I think theyre all cool btw, the bodies are dead on similar, only real diffs are front and rear ends.
> 
> As for regals i really like Paco Primero's early model.


I like the GPs!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I see no love for the GPs whatsoever, which really have a nice frontend.
> I think theyre all cool btw, the bodies are dead on similar, only real diffs are front and rear ends.
> 
> As for regals i really like Paco Primero's early model.


:h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

vipera said:


> I like the GPs!


Nice !i like the front grill


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

The Regal hands down. It was the only one that kept the full chrome bumpers, the big grill, smooth body and great lines. Then you get one with bucket seats, center console, t-tops, fender parking lights, quarter window opera lights, digital dash and digital.a/c cluster, just can't beat it. I like the monte too, but never cared for the cutty, sorry guys. This is my old regal.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

POZOLE1ER said:


> my opinion regals body just flows!! looks beautiful when laying on the floor!uffin:


 :yes: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

This one belongs to one of the car clubs in ATL






they look nice when they r chop or conv.:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 82 WITH 87 UP GRADES I THINK THEY ARE UP THERE WITH THE BEST G-BODYS


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2011)

ive always liked regals, i had a few when i was younger. where im from as a teenager regals, cuttys everyone had one. wires and beat is all it took back than. gangster cars


----------



## 80 GRAND (Nov 4, 2011)

i love my regal it's an 84


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------

